# Comforting facts



## tnthomas (Apr 26, 2016)

Each of these facts have actually been scientifically verified.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the smiles TN! :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2016)

You can't trust those scientists.  They will come up with anything.


----------



## jnos (Apr 26, 2016)

That is too funny. :applouse: 
 I especially like the "Teach a person to use the internet and they won't bother you for weeks, months, maybe years." :nodisturb:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2016)

Heh, heh - more truth from those wacky scientists ... thanks, TN!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmm. Personally, it think all of you are pigments of my hallucination. Lol. Wowwwwwww.


----------



## Phoenix (May 12, 2016)

Thank you.  I needed to lighten up.  I like the one about acid and Prozac best.


----------

